# From city life to sailing life



## heavenzwalk (Mar 28, 2020)

Aloha ladies, I’m so happy that I found this forum for woman. I am located in Hawaii and me and my husband just joined a boating club and will start classes (after corona lock down is lifted). In the meantime, we are teaching ourselves knots and watching tons of videos. Please please I’m opening to all input and advice. Would love to chat and learn as much as possible.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Before the internet when I became interested in sailing... all I could do at the time was get all sorts of books and mag subscriptions and read. Then I took a week long learn to sail course. Several months later I bought the boat I still have. You can learn enormous amount of knowledge through study and reading and now with the www... videos, forum such as this where people are there to help with almost anything.

The members here a treasure of sailing knowledge and experience and more than willing to share it. You need both... "boom learning" and hands on experience. And the learning never stops.

Welcome aboard! You won't regret the voyage you are about to take.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

I’m sure there’s a cruisers net near you. Probably on channel 69 or 68. Usually in the morning around 8 or 8:30 am. Google it. On that net you will,find out how cruising women socialize and live their lives. Networking with other ladies will give you insight (and skills) to enjoy and be a successful cruiser. Everyone talks about the technical stuff. Sure it’s important but the life skills to boat living are just as important. Regardless of where we go my wife figures out what’s the local cruisers net. I’m less interested unless I have a specific question. Over time via the net you make friends, learn things and learn about the place. It’s good fun and helpful. In spite of covid the one near you is probably is active. 
All it takes is a VHF. We don’t even turn on the ships radio. A cheapo handheld is sufficient if you’re close to the harbor. 
There are several organizations dedicated to the cruising life. Some are run by and are ladies only. My wife hasn’t joined any but know other ladies find them quite helpful.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There ia a facebook page you might enjoy called "Women Who Sail."
Hawaii is one of the most uncomfortable and trying places on the planet to sail, so don't let that deter you when things get difficult. If you can sail between the Hawaiian Islands, the rest of the world, excepting a very few other places, will be a piece of cake.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

capta said:


> Hawaii is one of the most uncomfortable and trying places on the planet to sail, so don't let that deter you when things get difficult. If you can sail between the Hawaiian Islands, the rest of the world, excepting a very few other places, will be a piece of cake.


I agree it is pretty wild out there. I got married and honeymooned in Hawaii. I looked to rent a boat while visiting and none were available. I did go out on a cruise on the America race boat a retired America's Cup Boat. It was very pleasant until we got out of the wind shadow of the island then, Bam. The boat was on its ear the entire time, unlike any sailing experience I have had.

A quick search proves my experience a decade ago. While there are some schools no one rents a boat on the islands. It is hard to imagine having to leave paradise to go sailing but a vacation to a less exposed location might be in order to learn to sail or at least charter when it comes time to make that step.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a similar experience as Jordan

We sailed on Australia a number of times. Even with its shortened mSt when it reached the “slot” wind line. The wind speed increased from 15 to35 knots. Sea state also blew up. In the lee of the islands the sailing is great. The slot between the islands double velocity per the Bernoulli effect. 

Haleakula obviously named after volcano. We were married 14 years ago on a black sand Makena beach. I have some friends there who own a sailboat so we got to go out a number of times.

Maaleana Harbor has some sailboat day trips. Lahina has some yacht clubs. Kauai and Oahu have some as well as yacht clubs. I would join them.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Sailing between the islands is a blast going east to west, challenging the other direction. My first inter Island sail was from Oahu to Lahaina, Maui. There was supposed to be an informal cruise to Lahaina for a no longer held event. Enlisted three friends to go with me on my brand new Columbia 26. The Molokai Channel was interesting. Every second or third wave broke over the bow sending blue water washing down the deck and into the cockpit. Winds were 30 plus with 10' near vertical wind against current waves. A real slog till we got in the Lee of Molokai after a night of getting beat up in the channel. Every one said the Channel was supposed to be rough so I thought nothing of it. From there it was a pleasant sail to Lahaina. Pulled into the tiny harbor and was surprised to get a slip as there was supposed be a goodly number of larger and faster boats sailing over. Turns out there were Gale Warnings in the channel so the others didn't leave or turned back. As it turned out, us young bachelors had a great time for the long weekend as a number of young ladies had flown over from Oahu for the festivities planning on meeting the boats. We were out numbered. The sail back with a few girls we met was exhilarating surfing in the same conditions that beat us up on the way over. Unfortunately one of my crew was violently sea sick and flew back to Honolulu as soon as we landed. He'd been an enthusiastic crew till then but would never go sailing with me again. Have made that sail many times, always hard on the wind with vertical waves, but a lot easier when the winds are 20k or less and still fun surfing going in the opposite direction.

Have done a lot of sailing over half the globe since but the windward passages between the Hawaiian Islands are the most challenging conditions I've encountered. But then it's always sunny and warm which makes a big difference.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet heavenzwalk, and to sailing. You picked a fine time to learn how to sail! Youtube is your friend during this time. 

If your new boating club is video conferencing meetings or training, be sure to participate. Ask questions and questions about the answers. Sailors love to talk and we all have opinions. You'll learn which people are not blowing steam.

Best of luck and post any questions that you have.


----------

